

Lets All Go to Mars by John Lanchester - Malarkey73
http://www.lrb.co.uk/v37/n17/john-lanchester/lets-all-go-to-mars

======
Malarkey73
Book review and Comparison of The Wright Brothers by David McCullough with
Elon Musk: How the Billionaire CEO of SpaceX and Tesla Is Shaping Our Future
by Ashlee Vance

